# Guess which one didn’t tip?



## SlackerInc (Aug 22, 2018)

I went out last night for a quick evening driving session, just an hour or so. I had three pings, in this order:

—Uber Eats, bringing a college girl a Quarter Pounder and fries, my end being $4.15.
—$6.85 intermediate-distance ride taking a couple young women out to a cider bar. We had a nice conversation about cider and whiskey on the way.
—Short ride ($3.14) from the bar to home for a fortyish woman, very friendly, chatted me up the whole way. Before we started, she asked to bum a quarter to buy some Reese’s Pieces from a candy machine in the bar, and I obliged.

Checking the app a few hours later, I got one tip for two bucks and another for five. Can you match the tips to the pax?


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

$5 from ride #2
$2 from ride #3

Or is this a trick question?


----------



## SlackerInc (Aug 22, 2018)

I wouldn’t call it a trick question, but I did think it was funny how it shook down.


----------



## Bus Bozo (May 25, 2018)

$2 from #1
$5 from #3


----------



## SlackerInc (Aug 22, 2018)

Bus Bozo said:


> $2 from #1
> $5 from #3


Closer! $2 from #1, $5 from #2. #3, I was initially surprised by the request to bum her a quarter (never had that before), but then I almost salivated over it because I was _sure_ it would pay off to like a $5 tip on the app (or maybe cash-just because she didn't have a quarter doesn't mean she doesn't have bills). But no: zip! Nada. Unbelievable.


----------



## Bus Bozo (May 25, 2018)

I'm surprised at that too, seems there should be a sense of social reciprocity here. Go figure....


----------



## SlackerInc (Aug 22, 2018)

Bus Bozo said:


> I'm surprised at that too, seems there should be a sense of social reciprocity here. Go figure....


Good point. Countless psych studies have shown that if you give a small gift to someone, they will be much more likely to give you money at a later point. This is why charities send mailing labels and then ask for money. But this woman was immune!


----------

